#ubuntu-tn 2011-01-03
<zeitouna_> assalem aleykoum
<ANIS> wa alaykom assalem
<zeitouna_> svp ou je peux trouver backtrack4 r2 live iso ....merci
<ANIS> le lien officiel est censuré n'est ce pas?
<zeitouna_> non
<ANIS> alors c'est quoi le problème, télécharge l'iso à partir du site officiel..
<zeitouna_> live cd pas trouve
<ANIS> le lien dans le site est un live CD
<ANIS> tu l'as téléchargé?
<zeitouna_> c 2000 et mon usb est 19
<ANIS> quoi?
<zeitouna_> et je peux pas cmpresser
<zeitouna_> j'ai telecharger 2100 mega
<ANIS> grave le sur un DVD
<zeitouna_> pas de graveur ..je peux supprimer quques logiciels ?
<ANIS> je pense pas.. essaie de trouver un Flash disk de + 2GB
<zeitouna_> c un peu bizar
<ANIS> c'est quoi!
<zeitouna_> quand j'entre dans propriete de mon usb  je trouve note 2.1 giga
<ANIS> c'est quoi le système de fichier de ton flash?
<zeitouna_> pas compris
<ANIS> le flash est en FAT32?
<zeitouna_> oui
<ANIS> format le en ext4
<ANIS> et re vérifie
<zeitouna_> je dois fair ça par gparted
<ANIS> oui c'est possible
<zeitouna_> j'ai pas pu avec gparted
<ANIS> cherche un autre flash
<zeitouna_> oui c facile a dire
<ANIS> lol
<zeitouna_> en train de formater
<ANIS> ok
<ANIS> inchallah l'espace sera plus 1,9Go
<zeitouna_> non 1.9 vide et 65.74 me occupee
<ANIS> :/
<zeitouna_> la plus grande espace c avec fat 16
<ANIS> elle est séfusante ou non?
<zeitouna_> je sais pas mais je vais essauer commeme
<ANIS> ok
<zeitouna_> rate 4 fois
<ANIS> :/
<zeitouna_> unetbootin et un peu penible
<zeitouna_> d'apres toi je peux graver sur trois cd par exemple
<ANIS> je sais pas.. j'ai pas essayé ça avant..
<zeitouna_> merci c gentil
<zeitouna_> je dois quitter
<ANIS> @+
<zeitouna_> salam a tous
#ubuntu-tn 2011-01-04
<KanGouLya> coucou wissem
<KanGouLya> mes logs deffilent à vitesse grand V
<KanGouLya> devine pourquoi lol :p
<wissem> haha
<wissem> pourquoi?
<KanGouLya> bah ton article ya un buzz en cours avec les antibuzz :p
<wissem> :P
<KanGouLya> C magnifique on dirait une animation "bb"
<wissem> :)))
<ANIS> salut bemawi, Goldenscorp, KanGouLya, LinuxKiller et Ounis
<KanGouLya> salut ANIS
<ANIS> ça va KanGouLya ? :)
<KanGouLya> pas trop non et vous ?
<ANIS> ham, ça passe..
<Goldenscorp>  re
<ANIS> ahla Goldenscorp
<Goldenscorp> ahla
<Goldenscorp> ping KanGouLya
<KanGouLya> re
<Goldenscorp> salut MaWaLe
<Goldenscorp> re KanGouLya
<KanGouLya> bonsoir @ * /-)
<MaWaLe> hi folks
<MaWaLe> hi KanGouLya Goldenscorp
<ANIS> hi MaWaLe
<MaWaLe> hi ANIS
<Goldenscorp> MaWaLe,  t3rif proxmox
<MaWaLe> happy new year guys :)
<MaWaLe> proxmox l'environnement virtuel?
<Goldenscorp> KanGouLya, les photos la 6ème édition de la Conférence Nationale sur les Logiciels Libres en Tunisie, le 15 décembre 2010 sur facebook seulement ?
<Goldenscorp> bahi
<Goldenscorp> MaWaLe,  proxmox  ach 9wlik fih ?
<MaWaLe> Goldenscorp:  c'est un outil de virtualisation :p
<MaWaLe> un hypervisor plus précisemment ;)
<Goldenscorp> MaWaLe,  fi bali
<MaWaLe> mais c'est un système "bare metal" pour les geeks :p
<MaWaLe> donc il est plus orienté pro qu'usage perso
<MaWaLe> il est basé sur Debian
<MaWaLe> et utilise KVM et OpenVZ
<KanGouLya> ce qui est sur fb est sur ma gallery et celle de nizarus
<MaWaLe> sinon ce n'est pas une référence en soi
<KanGouLya> et Zied ALAYA l a partagé aussi sur sa gallery
<aymen> ok
<ANIS> salut aymen
<Goldenscorp> salut aymen
<MaWaLe> hi aymen
<aymen> salut
<aymen> ca va
<MaWaLe> Goldenscorp:  une dernière info : Proxmox ne fonctionne que sur du 64 :(
<Goldenscorp> oui fi bli 5ouya MaWaLe
<MaWaLe> Goldenscorp:  peut être que si tu détailles un peu plus ton besoin je pourrais te répondre mieux
<aymen> ok
<Goldenscorp> MaWaLe, c'est la demende de aymen
<aymen> j'ai un server dedier
<aymen> je veut instaler multi system linux
<aymen> avec multi ip
<aymen> prsk j'ai un server
<MaWaLe> aymen:  tu veux faire quoi avec ton serveur?
<aymen> esk je peut te parler priver
<Goldenscorp> KanGouLya,  ce quoi le lien de ta galerie ?
<Goldenscorp> KanGouLya,
<sabri> salu a tous
<ANIS> salut sabri
<sabri> qui peut me fournir un lien pour télécharfgger hp-ux
<Goldenscorp> salut sabri
<MaWaLe> ahla sabri
<sabri> hp 9000
<sabri> et openvms
<sabri> :p
<sabri> merci salu a ts
<sabri> sa va ts le monde :p
<sabri> ça fait un bail
<MaWaLe> sabri:  HP-UX je ne pense pas : il est proprio
<MaWaLe> sinon openvms, sur son site :p
<sabri> ah ,oui!
<sabri> il m'ont dit qu'il y a des produits a disposition !!
<sabri> :p :(
<sabri> bah, ,,,,,,,,,,,, et hp9000?
<sabri> MaWaLe: tu pense que c'est possible d'installer ça dans un vbox?
<sabri> et bein, sinon ou je peut téléchargere open VMS
<MaWaLe> mais il faut avoir une machine physique assez bien calée ;)
<MaWaLe> http://h71000.www7.hp.com/openvms/freeware/
<MaWaLe> http://www.openvms.org/
<MaWaLe> sinon sabri hp9000 est une configuration machine et non pas un OS :p
<sabri> mm, oui
<sabri> en faite mawale, j'ai été recruté chez hp pour l'operation bcs
<sabri> j'ai fait l'entretien depuis lété
<sabri> cé maintenant qu'on m'appel :p mais bon , je vais appliquer sur hp-ux
<sabri> sauf, que j'ai aucune idée la dessus,
<sabri> je dois alors essayer et avoir un bon tuto
<MaWaLe> sabri:  tu vas passer par une formation
<MaWaLe> la formation est sensée durer de deux semaines à 3 mois
<MaWaLe> ensuite tu seras opérationnel
<MaWaLe> sinon, tu vas assurer de l'assistance via hotline
<MaWaLe> donc tu auras une procédure bien déterminée à suivre avec des réponses prêtes
<MaWaLe> ne t'en fais pas ;)
<sabri> lool
<sabri> on dirais que tu travail dessus deja
<sabri> .p
<sabri> oui, c'est exactement çq
<sabri> formation de 3 mois
<MaWaLe> non mais je connais le process de ces boîtes :)
<sabri> :p
<sabri> oui
<MaWaLe> sabri et tu pourras assurer avec tes études???
<sabri> mais bon, qd mm cé interessant d'apprend hp ux
<sabri> oui, je fais un master professinel
<sabri> ;)
<MaWaLe> sabri:  HP-UX est presque le même que UNIX tout court à part quelques exception comme le shell utilisé et tout
<sabri> je peux , oui, juste je passe les exams mais aucune présence
<MaWaLe> en plus de quelques commandes internes spécifiques
<MaWaLe> ce n'est pas sorcier
<MaWaLe> il faut être clair avec tes employeur sur ce point
<MaWaLe> la période de révision + Exams
<sabri> mm, par ce que j'ai aussi un entretien chez une autre société avant et tout a comporté des commandes debian
<sabri> :p
<sabri> j'ai rien pigé
<sabri> oui, cé sur j'ai parlé de ça avant mm de commencé la master
<sabri> ;)
<sabri> en plus je revise pas d'hab
<sabri> cé juste environ une nuit ou deux par matière
<sabri> mm, cool merci MaWaLe
<MaWaLe> je t'en prie sabri  :)
<MaWaLe> sabri:  tu as récupéré ta calculatrice chez l'ATI :p
<sabri> je vais déja essayer de les convaicre pr m'installer une version sur mon pc ou au moin de  me donner accé
<sabri> oui
<sabri> :p
<sabri> hamdoullah et toi
<MaWaLe> sabri:  je te conseille de ne pas trop demander
<MaWaLe> tu as juste besoin de suivre la formation
<sabri> bein, déja j'ai bq demandé :p
<sabri> hhh
<MaWaLe> ils n'aiment pas trop qu'on les dérange :p
<sabri> non,non cé contraire avec hp
<MaWaLe> sabri:  moi c'est un Tablet PC chez ANCE
<sabri> il nous encouragent de participer
<MaWaLe> ils ne l'ont pas encore acheté
<MaWaLe> ils doivent d'abord faire une consultation :p
<sabri> moi et firas cé lenovo G550
<MaWaLe> je sais : il m'a dit :p
<MaWaLe> il a vendu le sien
<sabri> avec 2Go ram , 250HDD cpu 2.2 T4400 et liscence
<MaWaLe> avec son VAIO avec sa jarbou3a qui fonctionne :p
<sabri> ou ije sais
<MaWaLe> licence ??????
<sabri> moi je l'ai donné a ma soeur ;)
<sabri> hhh
<MaWaLe> c'est dingue : une licence pour un laptop gagné lors de la "Open Source Conference" :p
<MaWaLe> on devrait raconter cette anecdote à RMS :p
<sabri> oui, cé plus que dingue
<sabri> :p
<sabri> surtout oui
<sabri> mais je vois qu'il ya bq de soucis de nos jours
<sabri> sur le plan numérique
<sabri> piratage dns de la part d'ati et des soucis ..
<sabri> bref,
<sabri> l'important que je trouve que la façon que HP agisse avec ces emplyé et bonne
<sabri> et je vais penser a faire des feedback pr avoir une commuanuté la dessus
<sabri> j'ai déja posé la question au manager responsable en tunisie
<MaWaLe> déjà un directeur de chez HP est un membre actif de la communauté Open Source tunisienne
<sabri> et il m'a dit
<sabri> oui, cé pas achraf
<MaWaLe> non
<sabri> je parle de particjk penrad
<sabri> penard
<sabri> qui alors?
<MaWaLe> :D
<Goldenscorp> re
<sabri> le directeur cé patrick penard
<sabri> l'autre cé achraf
<sabri> y a personne d'autre
<Ounis> moi
<sabri> ce sont juste des petit manager
<sabri> en plus juste patrick qui est dirigeant entre ''
<sabri> il m'a dit que cété une raison de sécurité et de revenue
<sabri> sinon, ils sont entrain de renfermé les liscence !!
<sabri> bah, moi je n'aurais une poste valide que aprés un mmt en plus avec un BCS cé plus difficile
<sabri> mais , il y a les feedback qui est une sorte de retour
<sabri> comme celui qu'on le fait aprés les events
<sabri> et tous et ça peut regler les choses,  moi ce que je pense cé toujours de faire une communauté
<sabri> cé vraiment cool, d'avoir un endroit ou tous le monde peuvent parler et intéragir
<sabri> ...;
<sabri> allo
<sabri> :'(
<sabri> heeeeeeeeey
<sabri> ou etes vous
<sabri> MaWaLe:
<sabri> Goldenscorp:
<sabri> KanGouLya:
<sabri> Ounis:
<sabri> wissem:
<sabri> bemawi:
<sabri> ubot2:
<Ounis> salem sabri
<sabri> sabri: *
<sabri> salu
<sabri> :)
<Ounis> sabri: tu as quelque chose a dire ?
<sabri> bein, quoi de 9 dans le libre
<bemawi> non
<sabri> :p
 * bemawi fuit
<Ounis> on continue a améliorer a petit pas codendi
<Ounis> et de ton coté sabri ?
<sabri> bein, de ma part cé les examen
<sabri> un nouv recrut
<sabri> ..
<sabri> chui dans une période de crise si cé bien dit :p
<sabri> mais je me sens trés motivé par mes confrère ici
<Ounis> il faut rester zen
<sabri> et mon nouveau boulot et bien dans le domaine donc ça n'empeche pas que je soi enrager de patience
<sabri> hhhhhhhh
<sabri> sans oublier que tous les promess que open source va se solidifier et continuer pa encore eut effet :(
<Ounis> jai pas compris la fin de ta phrase désolé
<MaWaLe> sabri:  désolé de te décevoir mais ton nouveau boulot n'est pas dans le domaine :p
<Ounis> domaine de quoi ?
<MaWaLe> Ounis:  il parle du domaine de l'Open Source
<Goldenscorp> 30min je  re
<sabri> mais ? hp-ux cé pas du linux?
<sabri> bein, de unix
<sabri> plutot
<MaWaLe> mais il est propriétaire :p
<MaWaLe> sabri:  check this link : http://forums11.itrc.hp.com/service/forums/questionanswer.do?admit=109447626+1294173973520+28353475&threadId=985668
<sabri> thanks
<sabri> lool, tous comme redhat
<sabri> ya que ubuntu qui peut etre fier de sa liberté je pense
<sabri> :p
<sabri> tout le reste on du payant partout
<sabri> hh
<sabri> ;)
<sabri> mais , ce qui est plutot fort cé la communauté l'esprit d'equipe
<Ounis> ahem Debian
<sabri> le travail du libre
<sabri> :p
<Ounis> CentOS
<sabri> eyeos aussi
<sabri> oui
<Ounis> yep
<sabri> aptosid
<MaWaLe> +1 Ounis for Debian
<sabri> aussi
<MaWaLe> sabri:  Debian est l'ancêtre d'Ubuntu
<sabri> je sais
<sabri> :p
<sabri> cé pourquoi on peut executer le .deb
<sabri> :p
<MaWaLe> y'a-t-il quelqu'un ici qui s'y connait en Android???
<sabri> farouk
<sabri> mais il n'est pas connecté ?pk
<sabri> hh
<sabri> cé un linux libre aussi :p
<MaWaLe> sabri:  HP-UX is not available for download. You need to buy media kits from HP. HP-UX does not run on x86 systems if that is what you mean by "intel machines". It does run on Itanium system made by HP but you need HP's firmware too. It won't install on just any Itanium system.
<MaWaLe> hi zeitouna
<zeitouna> assalam aleykoum
<Ounis> salem
<sabri> cool, but what about android?
<sabri> alikom salem
<MaWaLe> no one can help me with android :(
<sabri> waw !
<sabri> why
<sabri> just ask
<MaWaLe> lol sabri
<zeitouna> aide svp
<sabri> u are developing a softawre?
<zeitouna> unetbootin
<MaWaLe> sabri:  where can i download Android to install it and test it ;)
<sabri> just connect to skype
<sabri> tunandroid
<sabri> they can help you
<MaWaLe> i found a link to test it on an x86 plateform : but the link is dead :(
<sabri> but, i need to know ur probleme
<sabri> may be i can ask for u
<zeitouna> unetbootin ne veut pas copier un fichier iso
<MaWaLe> i want to download Android to test it
<sabri> because am near to farouk also is my fried
<sabri> friend
<sabri> aaaaaah
<sabri> just that !!
<MaWaLe> yup :)
<sabri> ok, i want to ask for u
<MaWaLe> and next time it'll be to contribute ;)
<sabri> dont be said plz
<sabri> :)
<sabri> hey, but u can download developpement kit from tunandoird site
<MaWaLe> a link?
<Ounis> MaWaLe: je te forwarde un tutoriel par mail
<MaWaLe> plz Ounis
<Ounis> ok un instant
<MaWaLe> thx Ounis
<Ounis> done
<sabri> :p
<sabri> t'a de la chance j'ai trv un des membre de tunandroid conencté
<sabri> j'espere avoir une info
<sabri> ;)
<zeitouna> unetbootin ne veut pas copier un fichier iso         ................svp
<zeitouna> allooooo
<Ounis> oui on entend mais moi personellement j'ai pas de réponse a fournir donc j'ai pré féré me taire
<zeitouna> merci commeme
<MaWaLe> zeitouna:  il faut expliquer le souci en détail
<MaWaLe> Ounis:  admettons que j'ai un truc sur lequel je veux installer android, je fais comment????
<Ounis> aucune idée je t'ai juste fowardé un mail que j'ai vu passé en éspérant qu'il te soit utile
<MaWaLe> Ounis:  merci pour le tuto mais c'est pour les contributers, il faut d'abord que je passe par le stade User d'abord :p
<zeitouna> voila j'ai telecharge un fichier iso et avec unetbootin j'ai voulu faire un boot sur un cle usb mais
<Ounis> y'en a pas sur le net (par net je veut dire google:p)
<MaWaLe> zeitouna:  donc tu veux créer un Bootable Flash?
<zeitouna> oui
<MaWaLe> zeitouna:  tu es sous Ubuntu?
<zeitouna> oui mint
<MaWaLe> quelle version?
<zeitouna> mint 9
<MaWaLe> basé sur quelle version Ubuntu???
<zeitouna> ça je sais pas
<MaWaLe> tu as l'ISO du Cd ou du DVD?
<zeitouna> bt4-r2.iso Size: 2000 MB
<crack3r> MaWaLe: installe android SDK de google
<MaWaLe> zeitouna:  tu as un Flash de quelle taille?
<crack3r> il te permets d'emuler android sur ta machine
<zeitouna> 4.7 gigas
<MaWaLe> zeitouna:  tu veux dire 3.7
<MaWaLe> crack3r:  et si ke veux l'installer sur un PDA?
<sabri> MaWaLe:
<MaWaLe> s/ke:je*
<sabri> je peut partager un lien ici
<sabri> ?
<MaWaLe> oui sabri
<sabri> http://code.google.com/p/live-android/downloads/list
<sabri> voila
<sabri> essayer ça
<crack3r> MaWaLe: la je ne sait pas :)
<sabri> pr les sdk cé pr développer des logiciel qui s'installe sur android
<sabri> :p
<zeitouna> c pour moi?
<sabri> mais, aucune idée pr android lui mm
<sabri> bref, le lien pr MaWaLe
<sabri> ;) j'aimerais bien qu'il est content maintenant
<sabri> :)
<MaWaLe> sabri:  je suis toujours content du moment qu'il y a du mouvement ici ;)
<zeitouna> android SDK 25 megas?
<MaWaLe> sabri:  encore une question stp : si je veux installer Android sur un PDA ou un TabletPC, je fais comment?
<Ounis> MaWaLe: je ne sait pas pour Android mais je sait qu'on doit tout compiler depuis les sources pour installer un kernel et quelques composants sur un smartphone (htc par exemple).
<MaWaLe> Ounis:  encore une question :p est pour ChromiumOS?
<Ounis> aucune idée
<Ounis> je ne l'ai ja mais installé j'ai juste tésté une MV sur vbox
<Ounis> préinstallée
<sabri> :p, j'ai trouvé ça
<sabri> http://www.admin-debian.com/android-sur-hd2/install-android-2-2-sur-hd2-htc/
<Ounis> le forum des xda developpers est plein de ressources
<MaWaLe> Ounis:  a link for this VM?
<Ounis> MaWaLe: a moment i check (my dear) Google
<MaWaLe> thx Ounis
<zeitouna> je telecharge encore le logiciel
<Ounis> well some links but i guarantee nothing : http://techcrunch.com/2009/11/19/guide-install-google-chrome-os/
<Ounis> http://chrometecha.blogspot.com/2009/11/how-to-install-chrome-os-in-virtualbox.html
<Ounis> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/6770/how-to-run-chrome-os-in-virtualbox/
<Ounis> a link to android preinstalled in a vbox : http://virtualboxes.org/images/android-x86/
<zeitouna> jai fais commande ./configure
<zeitouna> bash: ./configure: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type
<MaWaLe> thx Ounis : i'm always done with Android :)
<Ounis> MaWaLe: always or already ?
<MaWaLe> oops : Ounis you've got it
<MaWaLe> :p
<Ounis> :)
 * MaWaLe process in zombie mode
<zeitouna> http://pastebin.com/RHf37YJf
<Ounis> zeitouna: http://developer.android.com/sdk/installing.html
<Ounis> en fait il vaut mieux installer eclipse puis ajouter le sdk comme plugin
<zeitouna> et dois choisir quoi comme eclipse ?
<sabri> helios*
<sabri> je pense que cé le meilleurs
<Ounis> c'est le dernier
<sabri> bah, sinon tu peut choisir n'importe quel eclipse
<sabri> pusique tu va installer un sdk particulier
<zeitouna> je vais essayer oui
<zeitouna> 121 megas
<MaWaLe> zeitouna:  eclipse est dans les dépôts ;)
<zeitouna> plus 34.mega tt ca pour netoyer un flash disk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Ounis> ???
<MaWaLe> je te conseille d'utiliser toujours la version qui est dans les dépôts pour avoir un support de valeur (sauf besoin spécifique) ;)
<Ounis> non zeitouna
<zeitouna> comment ça non
<MaWaLe> zeitouna:  depuis tout à l'heure nous discutions à propos d'Android :(
<Ounis> tu veut faire quoi au juste ?
<MaWaLe> Ounis:  elle a confondu les réponses à mes questions à la réponse à sa propre question :(
<zeitouna> voila j'ai telecharge un fichier iso et avec unetbootin j'ai voulu faire un boot sur un cle usb mais
<MaWaLe> zeitouna:  tu vas installer BackTrack sur une machine virtuelle ou sur une machine physique?
<zeitouna> unetbootin copie quelque physique
<MaWaLe> zeitouna:  tu vas installer BackTrack sur une machine virtuelle ou sur une machine physique?
<zeitouna> physique
<zeitouna> unetbootin copie quelque fichiers et s'arrete
<MaWaLe> grave ton BT sur un DVD c'est meilleur :p et plus fiable
<MaWaLe> sinon vérifie le MD5 de ton DVD
<MaWaLe> je voulais dire de ton ISO
<zeitouna> tu crois que j'ai un graveyr dvd
<MaWaLe> lol zeitouna
<Ounis> +1 pour le md5 mais le graver pourquoi faire ?
<zeitouna> bien verifeie
<Ounis> le mettre sur un usb c'est mieux
<MaWaLe> zeitouna:  copie l'ISO en hard sur ton Flash et passe le à Neo pour qu'il te fasse un Bootable Flash sur son Ubuntu
<MaWaLe> Ounis:  je crois qu'elle a un soucis avec son flash
<MaWaLe> il commence à copier ensuite bloque
<zeitouna> voila
<Ounis> ce n'est pas un prob de taille ?
<MaWaLe> taille de BT 2 Go (bien que je suis sûr qu'il fait plus) et la taille de son Flash est de 3.7 Go
<zeitouna> iso 2 g espace 4 gigas
<MaWaLe> zeitouna:  espace 3.7 Go ;)
<MaWaLe> vérifie et tu verras
<MaWaLe> vérifié : BT4r1 = 1.9 Go :)
<Ounis> lorsque il ne veut plus copier combien d'espace libre il reste sur le flash ?
<zeitouna> oui 3.74
<MaWaLe> i have to go
<MaWaLe> nighty night folks
<Ounis> ok salem
<zeitouna> 3.g
<Ounis> donc il ne copie que 700M ?
<zeitouna> il fait ça avec mes deux flashs
<fellag> bonsoir tlm
<Ounis> donc ceci fait que le prob ne vient pas du flash disk
<Ounis> salem fellag
<zeitouna> salam
<zeitouna> je ce je crois moi aussi
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<nizarus> et inchallah 3amkom mabrouk
<zeitouna> 100 salams
<Ounis> salem nizarus
<fellag> lu nizarus
<fellag> merci a toi aussi :)
<Ounis> nizarus: tu peut voir le log zeitouna a un problème avec unetbootin
<nizarus> quézaco ?
<sabri> nizarus: mere7eba
<sabri> a toi ossi
<sabri> :p
<Ounis> elle veut créer un live usb a partir d'un iso de BackTrack
<Ounis> il commence a copier et s'arrete a 700M
<zeitouna> il veut
<Ounis> désolé
<zeitouna> pas grave
<fellag> dites , j'aurai besoin d'un coup de pousse pour un pépin :/ j'aimerai controller un processus graphique ( genre mplayer ) sur  un pc distant a travers une connexxion ssh ( donc j'ai un accé total a la console maiai pas  au graphique ) c'est possible a faire un truc du genre avec l'ID du proc ?.
<nizarus> zeitouna, l'image iso est bootable ?
<zeitouna> oui
<Ounis> fellag: tu peut lancer une appli graphique qui s'exécute au serveur mais son output soit sur ta propre machine
<nizarus> fellag, ssh -X pour avoir l'affichage graphique chez toi
<fellag> Ounis: c'est pas ca le probléme
<fellag> nizarus: je suis sur un windows , donc il me faudra installer un cigwin pour emuler X11 :-/
<nizarus> zeitouna, ton flash est en bonne état ?
<Ounis> fellag: tu peut voir la session X distante ?
<fellag> non
<zeitouna> je crois que viens de reussir
<nizarus> fellag, par controller le process tu veux dire quoi ?
<Ounis> zeitouna: t'a fait quoi ?
<zeitouna> deux flashs et meme problme
<fellag> je cherche a envoié une commande au processus en cour , on va essaié avec mpllayer pour exemple
<fellag> je cherche a changer de filme en supposant qu'il a une liste predefinie de filmes a jouer
<zeitouna> changer de version unetbootin sue synaptic
<fellag> en temps normal ( en mode graphique ) il suffit de pressé l'un des bouton "Enteer" ou ">"
<zeitouna> changer de version unetbootin su synaptic
<zeitouna> il fait tres chaud chez nous tu sais
<fellag> zeitouna: ^^' et chez vous c'est u ?
<fellag> ou *
<zeitouna> dis c pas grave cette adress ip qui se montre
<zeitouna> kasserine
<fellag> ah , car a Tunis il fait un petit froid de canard
<fellag> ofet , chaud sur quel plan ? ...
<zeitouna> la danse dez canards
<zeitouna> dis c pas grave cette adress ip qui se montre !!!!!!!!!!!!?
<fellag> tu parle a qui ? et de quoi ?
<Ounis> zeitouna: et tu craint quoi si on découvre to IP ?
<zeitouna> je demande c tt
<fellag> a part se faire pirater son modem et peut etre meme son pc , il risque rien x)
<Goldenscorp> re
<fellag> re
<zeitouna> un vrai fellag ..toi
<Goldenscorp> re salut bemawi crack3r darkwise fellag KanGouLya LinuxKiller nizarus Ounis robertf sabri wissem zeitouna
<Ounis> salem Goldenscorp
<sabri> Goldenscorp: resalu frère
<crack3r> salut Goldenscorp, salut @ *
<fellag> zeitouna: non , mais on m'a deja fait le coup c'est pourquoi ...
<zeitouna> salaaaaaaaaaam
<zeitouna> recu 5/5
<fellag> zeitouna: normalement un bon mot de passe pour le modem c'est largement suffisant
<fellag> raté :/
<sabri> en faite, prk vous ne répondez pas au question posé par sami ben mansour sur la ML
<sabri> cé qqun d'interessant pr la communauté !!
<sabri> il est directeur département de recherche dans une université privé !!
<sabri> et j'ai prévue de faire un event chez lui mais bon , pas encore validé par ce que j'ai pas des informations sur :p
<sabri> mais bon, on doit au moin lui montrer qu'on deja actifs ;)
<fellag> sabri: il a deja recu une reponse non
<fellag> ah c'est toi
<sabri> bah, ma réponse a moi n'est pas aussi pro
<sabri> cé par tel en plus
<fellag> ca semble etre bien arrangé non
<sabri> et non pas sur la ml
<sabri> :p je sais par ce qu'il m'appel chaque jour pr me parler de son soucis
<fellag> LoL
<fellag> ben bon boulot ^^
<sabri> :p et moi j'ai trouvé des solution compliqué donc j'ai du lui demander de passer au mode clv usb
<sabri> :p
<sabri> je sais mais maintenant il me parle d'un soucis d'energie
<sabri> :p
<sabri> gestion d'energie sur linux
<sabri> ?
<fellag> aucune idée , jamais essaie sur un poc portable
<sabri> hhhh, il me faut passer l'lpi pr que je suis puisse répondre a ts ces question
<sabri> :p
<sabri> hhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<fellag> pourtant je me souvien d'un pack a installer pour economisé et toussa sur les pc portable
 * Ounis passe en mode idle (doit dormir)
<sabri> :p oui lui il a un pc qui s'eteind qd il s'echauffe
<sabri> dc il lui faut une tel produit
<sabri> bref..
<sabri> je dois dormir mes frère
<sabri> nice night
<sabri> slm alikom
#ubuntu-tn 2011-01-05
<Sarhan> bonsoir tout le monde
<oix> plop
<MaWaLe> hi folks
<oix-_-> hi MaWaLe
<MaWaLe> hi oix-_-
<Ounis> hi all
<MaWaLe> hi Ounis
<oix> hi Ounis
<oix> au fait, vous avez vu la nouvelle découverte de Microsift ?
<oix> soft
<oix> http://bit.ly/hFI4SV
<MaWaLe> lol oix : ce n'est pas nouceau pour eux :)
<MaWaLe> mais au moins comme l'a bien mentionné un commentaire : au moins ils l'admettent :p :p :p
<oix> ba ils viennent de le découvrir !!! :p
<MaWaLe> on aura le correctif pour 2015 :p :p :p
<oix> ba en 2015 y aura plus Windows, y aura Midori à la place
<MaWaLe> midori ???!!!
<MaWaLe> sinon crois moi, ils vont repousser l'utilisation de XP jusqu'à 2050 :p
<Ounis> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Midori_%28operating_system%29
<oix> le projet Midori j'adore
<MaWaLe> thx Ounis : connaissais pas :)
<oix> un système qui se lance sur machine virtuelle pour eviter les crache-mémoire ... (le système marche mieux sur du virtuel que sur le phisique)
<Ounis> dans la pge fr de wikipedia il est mentionné que le projet est abandonné sans référence
<oix> nouveau noyau, nouveau système, aucune ligne du code de Windows ne sera reprise sur Midori ...
<MaWaLe> oix:  ça sera toujours du MicroZoft WindoBes :)
<oix> MaWaLe, non, ça sera du Microsoft Midori (ou Singularity, je ne me rappel plus) ils abondonnent Windows ... ça va buggé 2 fois plus fort, avec un BSOD entièrement personalisable (si on y arrivera car l'outil de personnalisation du BSOD plantra surrement lui aussi :p)
<MaWaLe> oix:  du moment que c'est du MicroZoft ....
<oix> MaWaLe ;D
<MaWaLe> hi ALAYA
<ALAYA> salamo alikom
<ALAYA> salam MaWaLe
<MaWaLe> ALAYA:  i'm waiting for your mail :)
<ALAYA> yes I know
<MaWaLe> okay
<ALAYA> just want to offert more time to discuss with other
<MaWaLe> ALAYA:  i think that getting all members in the process will be profitable for all
<ALAYA> +1
<MaWaLe> and i think also that it'll motivate them ;)
<ChemsOnline> hi * /-)
<MaWaLe> hi ChemsOnline
<ChemsOnline> salut MaWaLe ALAYA
<ChemsOnline> cv ?
<MaWaLe> yup thx
<MaWaLe> and you
<ChemsOnline> hamdoullah
<ALAYA> salam ChemsOnline
<ChemsOnline> alors come je te disai ALAYA G déjà installé les machines hotes
<ChemsOnline> les dom0 sont déjà sous xen4
<ChemsOnline> les grappes et miroir sont déjà en place
<ChemsOnline> mais comme ils utilisent un proxy dans leur reseau local G du config /etc/apt/apt.conf pour l utiliser aussi
<ChemsOnline> par contre pour installer des domU ça marche pas comme ça
<ChemsOnline> et du coup G pas pu installer les vps
<ChemsOnline> une idée pour forcer xen à utiliser le proxy du CNI ?
<ChemsOnline> ou idealement toute la machine hote avec ses vps
<ChemsOnline> ALAYA ou MaWaLe peut etre vous avez déjà U ce genre de soucis ?
<ALAYA> si on dispose d'un serveur apt-cacher en locale par exemple. tu pense que ça va résoudre le soucis ?
<MaWaLe> ALAYA:  avoir un apt-cacher en local est toujours la soluce idéale
<ChemsOnline> nnon justement G besoin de pouvoir acceder au net depuis le vps
<MaWaLe> gain de bande passante et tout
<ALAYA> ChemsOnline: avec Eucalyptus on avais des Xen comme hyperviseurs. Si ma mémoire est bonne tous a bien marché en local
<ChemsOnline> oublit Eucalyptus
<ChemsOnline> je n utiliserai pas Eucalyptus
<ChemsOnline> Et G besoin d installer des vps via le net
<sabri> salem ChemsOnlinelikom
<ChemsOnline> salem Sabri :)
<sabri> hey, laissez nous s'introduire dans le projet :(
<ChemsOnline> bah oui avec plaisir
<ChemsOnline> G 4 machines physiques
<sabri>  hhh, meeeeeeeeeeerci
<ChemsOnline> 2 grappes de 2 machines en miroir
<ChemsOnline> les machines physiques sont innstallé
<ChemsOnline> les grappes aussi
<ChemsOnline> les miroir aussi
<ChemsOnline> mais en suite pour les vps C pas gagné
<ChemsOnline> G du config /etc/apt/apt.conf pour utiliser le proxy du CNI
<ChemsOnline> mais C pas possible sur un vps avant de l installer
<ChemsOnline> logique
<ChemsOnline> je peu faire la meme chose qu'une foi le vps installé
<ChemsOnline> mais j'ai besoin de l'installer via le proxy utilisé sur le dom0 pour installer le domU
<sabri> je peux poser une questin? qu'elle la marque des serveurs les plus utilisé au monde
<sabri> ?
<ChemsOnline> une idée ?
<ChemsOnline> bon désolé du derangement
<ChemsOnline> ++
<ChemsOnline> sabri : hp
<ChemsOnline> ibm
<sabri> ChemsOnline: té tjrs le bienvenue frère
<ChemsOnline> bull
<sabri> echnowa dréangement :p
<ChemsOnline> non pas pour toi
<ALAYA> j pas d'idées pour le moment ChemsOnline
<ChemsOnline> ALAYA MaWaLe toujours là ?
<ChemsOnline> ok
<sabri> bref, chemess chui avc hp, et je bosse pour avoir le meilleurs poste, pour acceder au direction pour trv une soluc de faire une communauté
<sabri> il parait qu'ils sont entrain de fermer le libre chez eux j'ai déja parlé avec le directeur du site un français
<sabri> et il m'a dit que cé a cause du rendement qu'il sont entrain de fermer les sources ...
<sabri> mais bon, comme d'hab j'essaye de les convaicre de pousser a l'esprit communautaire ..
<ChemsOnline> bon courage sabri je ne doute pas de ton engagement
<sabri> hh, il s'est passé a se moquer de moi car a chaque fois je dit open source
<ChemsOnline> ALAYA comment forcer une machine à utiliser un proxy sur tous les services ?
<sabri> mais, bon, pour le moment je bosse dessus j'espère bien un jour qu'il y aurait aussi une communauté hp open source en tunisie
<ChemsOnline> network interfaces resolv etc ?
<sabri> ça peut mm encourager les tunisier a faire
<sabri> ;)
<ChemsOnline> sabri rapproche toi des projets internationnaux t aura plus de chance ;)
<sabri> oui oui
<sabri> chui un BCS
<sabri> je traite les serveur critique
<sabri> les grandes comptes, ..
<sabri> bah, il me faudrait une formation,
<sabri> :p
<sabri> mais, bon ils ont dit qu'ils ont un datacenter privé
<sabri> un hp labs ,etc..
<sabri> mais ce qui m'intrigue c'est quand il m'a dit que HP et entrain de fermer les sources
<sabri> ..
<ChemsOnline> s'ils font ça C le debut de leur fin ;)
<sabri> mon premier projet c'est de faire une communauté hp tunisienne
<ChemsOnline> MaWaLe on se voit quand tu veux/peux ;)
<ChemsOnline> ALAYA est déjà parti
<sabri> mm, oui
<ChemsOnline> bon courage sabri
<MaWaLe> re
<sabri> bein, ChemsOnline moi cette semaine je rentre chez pr préparer le B3
<MaWaLe> désolé ChemsOnline : un peu pris avec la config d'une VM avec Nuxeo
<sabri> tu sais en tunisie on deconne pour tous
<sabri> mais je serais disponible la semaind'aprés inchallah
<sabri> deja y a un projet pr ubuntu dans les horizon
<sabri> avec l'université privé TIME
<sabri> ;)
<MaWaLe> sabri:  le B3 est le même pour toutes les régions de Tunisie
<sabri> hhhh, oué oué, ce travail de communauté me fait du bien
<sabri> oui, MaWaLe
<MaWaLe> il est remonté au Ministère de l'Intérieur
<sabri> mais tu sais que nos responsable sont tellement null
<sabri> qu'il m'ont renvoyé chez moi pr la faire
<MaWaLe> ChemsOnline:  je serai disponible tous les jours à mon bureau de 8h à 18h
<sabri> allah yehdi ,
<MaWaLe> alors tu pourras passer à tout moment
<sabri> MaWaLe:  :p je passe moi aussi
<sabri> :D
<MaWaLe> avec plaisir sabri :)
<sabri> merci cher frère MaWaLe
<MaWaLe> merci à toi sabri
<MaWaLe> have to go guys
<MaWaLe> nighty night
#ubuntu-tn 2011-01-06
<zeitouna> assalam aleykoum
<zeitouna> http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/photo.php?fbid=125234580877519&set=a.116852645049046.14722.100001729339849
#ubuntu-tn 2011-01-07
<oix> plop
<LinuxKiller> Salut à tous.
<darkwise> Salem LinuxKiller
<LinuxKiller> ahla bik
<LinuxKiller> darkwise, jarabtchi marra connectit 3la vpn sous ubuntu ?
<darkwise> non, désolé
<darkwise> t'as des problèmes ?
<LinuxKiller> Oui, j'arrive pas à me connecter sur mon vpn
<LinuxKiller> j'ai tout essayé, j'ai cherché dans les forums.. aucune solution jusqu'à mnt
<darkwise> t'as essyé quoi comme outil pour se conencté ?
<LinuxKiller> j'ai essayé avec openvpn
<LinuxKiller> et PPTP
<darkwise> ok
<darkwise> t'as des messages d'erreurs ?
<LinuxKiller> bref, il me parait que ça nécessite un accès ROOT
<darkwise> sur la machine ?
<darkwise> sur la quelle ?
<LinuxKiller> le message ordinaire "La connexion VPN a échoué" c'est tout
<darkwise> ok
<darkwise> peut être su'il suffit juste de lancer un deamon
<darkwise> je vois par exmple (rapidement)
<darkwise> http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=50947
<darkwise> "the required daemons (pppd and pptpd) aren't availabale"
<LinuxKiller> non le ppp est déjà installé sur mon système
<darkwise> "After the package has been downloaded you will be prompted to see if you wish to create a TUN/TAP device"
<darkwise> t'as déjà créer tout çà ?
<darkwise> dans le tutorial, il parle également de "ajouter" des routes et de vérifier le firewall (toujours coté client)
<darkwise> http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/35
<LinuxKiller> :S
<darkwise> sa va ?
<darkwise> pourquoi tu fais cette tête ?
<LinuxKiller> attends je vais voir l'article
<LinuxKiller> parceque le TUN/TAP device et la config de firewall devrait être normalement pour le serveur
<LinuxKiller> et non pas pour le client
<LinuxKiller> non?
<darkwise> ha d'accord
<darkwise> non, je n'ai occune idée, je décourve à l'instant mêem
<darkwise> c'est pour çà je te pose des questions un peu "bêtes" .. :p
<LinuxKiller> lol
<LinuxKiller> sinon je vais essayé d'activer le root et de me connecter en tant que root
<darkwise> d'accord
<darkwise> et sinon, tu as essayé l'extention de network-manager ?
<darkwise> je le vois toujorus mais jamais essayé
<LinuxKiller> oui
<LinuxKiller> je re..
<darkwise> ok
<nizarus> ping KanGouLya
<darkwise> bonjour tout le monde
<nizarus> salam darkwise
<darkwise> comment vas tu nizarus
<nizarus> 7amdoullah
<nizarus> mais inquiet pour KanGouLya :/
<darkwise> pourquoi ?
<nizarus> https://twitter.com/search?q=%23OpTunisia#search?q=kangoulya
<nizarus> pas de nouvelles de lui :/
<darkwise> 2 sec
<darkwise> d'accord. je comprends
<oix> plop
<wissem> hello oix
<oix> comment ça va wissem ?
<wissem> la forme
<wissem> e toi?
<oix> pensif :
<oix> :/
<Goldenscorp> bsr ANIS darkwise LinuxKiller nizarus Ounis robertf
<ANIS> salut Goldenscorp
<sabri_> hhi
<sabri_> all
<ANIS> hello sabri_
<sabri_> les amis qu'elle est le meilleur firewall linux
<sabri_> :)
<sabri_> ahla eb noussa
<sabri_> quoi de 9
<ANIS> ahla bik, hmd kittakis w barra..
<sabri_> :p merci
#ubuntu-tn 2011-01-08
<Sarhan> bonjour tout le monde :)
<oix> plop
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<Ounis> salem nizarus
<nizarus> ahla Ounis
<oix> salut nizarus Ounis
<oix> dites, qu'est-ce qui se passe avec Kanouglya
<oix> ?
<nizarus> salam oix
<nizarus> oix, inchallah khir
<nizarus> il n'a pas donné de ces nouvelles depuis 2 jours
<oix> inchallah, je le souhaite en tout cas !
<oix> et on m'a dit qu'on l'a arrêté ...
<nizarus> sachant qu'il y a eu une vague d'arrestations ces derniers jours ....
<LinuxKiller> salut à tous
<Goldenscorp> bsr bemawi darkwise LinuxKiller nizarus robertf
<Goldenscorp> ca va tlm
<LinuxKiller> bsr Goldenscorp
<ANIS> hello boys
<ANIS> ping nizarus
<ANIS> ping Goldenscorp
<Ounis> salem ANIS
<ANIS> salem Ounis
<ANIS> ça va ?
<Ounis> hamdoullah et toi ?
<ANIS> hmd, est ce qu'il y a des info à propos kangoulya?
<Ounis> je n'en ai aucunes
<ANIS> ok
#ubuntu-tn 2011-01-09
<Guest____> bsr ANIS darkwise LinuxKiller nizarus Ounis robertf wissem
<ANIS> bonsoir
<Guest____> any news of chems?
<ANIS> ping nizarus
<ANIS> ping go
<ANIS> ping LinuxKiller
<ANIS> :(
<wissem> toujours aucune nouvelle de chams !!!
<ANIS> non :'( :(
<ANIS> t'as vu les photos dans FB?
<wissem> ouais
<ANIS> :(
<ANIS> j'ai envoyé un msg à son père sur FB, j'attend la réponse
<rooisto47> salam 3likoum!
<oix> plop
<ANIS> hey oix
<oix> salut ANIS :)
<oix> ça va ?
<ANIS> hmd.. et toi :)
<oix> bien bien !
<oix> alors ? quoi de neuf ?
<ANIS> rien de spécial, que des examens :/
<oix> moi c'est pour le 1er ...
<oix> et avec ubuntu on essaye de s'organiser pour être plus actif ! :)
<ANIS> :)
<oix> aujourd'hui, dans l'un des quartier les plus chauds d'Alger (question émeutes), les voleurs ont vendus leur butins ... 4000 DA (31 €) les écrans TFT 42" et les PC portables ...
<ANIS> :o
<oix> neufs bien sur
<ANIS> bien entendu :/
<oix> certains voient ça comme une redistribution des richesses ... à la Robin des bois ....
<crack3r> haha oix, et tu as profité de ca ou pas?
<oix> non ! c'est du matériel volé !
<crack3r> lol et alors?
<crack3r> ca fonctionne aussi le materiel volé :p
<oix> ouais, mais c'est pas très honnête :p
<crack3r> haha je le savais :p
<ANIS> :)
<ANIS> les gars, pas des nouvelle à propos Kangoulya?
<oix> bonne nouvelle :) http://weeklyworldnews.com/headlines/27321/facebook-will-end-on-march-15th/
<ANIS> Yes it is :D
<ANIS> Enfin, nous pouvons revenir à nos vrai vies.. salut sabri_
<sabri_> salu
<sabri_> salu tls
<sabri_> monde
<sabri_> ca va ANIS
<ANIS> quoi de neuf sabri_
<oix> salut sabri_
<ANIS> hmd, et toi?
<sabri_> quel vrai vie?
<sabri_> bein rien :(
<sabri_> mm cette histoire de disparition de chemess commence a m'inquieter
<sabri_> mais bah, cé quoi ce vrai vie?
<ANIS> on parle de la fermeture de FB le 15 mars..
<ANIS> Je suis très inquiet aussi à propos de chems :/
<ANIS> t'as vu les derniers info dans le groupe
<ANIS> ?
<sabri_> oui
<sabri_> mais pr FB , emm , bah, cé notre pays
<sabri_> et moi je serais inchallah bientot un vrai employé HP ou il y a rien de censuré
<sabri_> bah, que pense tu
<sabri_> qu'on se reunit pr étudier le cas de développer un proxy?
<ANIS> pour FB c'est la décision de mark http://weeklyworldnews.com/headlines/27321/facebook-will-end-on-march-15th/
<sabri_> :p
<sabri_> zied a tous partager déja ;)
<ANIS> :)
<sabri_> hhhh
<sabri_> cool
<sabri_> mela ra7
<ANIS> hhhhhhhhhhh
<sabri_> on developpe un FB tunisien mela
<sabri_> mais on l'appelera wejehtounis
<ANIS> hhhhhhhhhhh.. tkoul inti nirbhou minnou chab3a flous hhh
<sabri_> men facebook
<sabri_> hhh
<oix> diaspora est là et c'est dévelopable :p
<sabri_> oui, et aussi un moyen pr faire face a la stratégie de cache cache tunisienn
<sabri_> ANIS:
<ANIS> oui
<sabri_> asma3eni lezem berasmi ne3emelo fekra une sorte de projet ou plan ;)
<sabri_> mm si ça n'aurait pas effet
<sabri_> on planifie ou moin
<sabri_> enti membre de FF?
<ANIS> j'aimerai bien, mais je suis même PAS un programmeur :( .. non je suis pas membre de FF
<sabri_> :p
<sabri_> pas de soucis , ena je vais essayer de voir avec zied il est prés de moi (esprit prés de hp) et ken heka on fixera une reunion
<sabri_> tkt pas, cé la ou l'open source et fort chacun a son point fort, on pas besoin juste de programmeur
<sabri_> les idées eux mm on un grand effet dans le groupe ;)
<ANIS> ok, quel genre de reunion..
<sabri_> bein , comme ceux d'hab
<sabri_> le dernier vendredi du moi
<sabri_> mais on fera cette fois une pour discuter le plan des présentation qui aurons lieu cette année
<sabri_> un projet en commun
<ANIS> ah ok :) ... dès que ça sera pas une reunion physique je serai INCHALLAH présent
<sabri_> ceux qui peuvent aider les nouv
<sabri_> etc..
<ANIS> jolie, à propos des presentations.. je compte créer un présentation pour Libre Office.. que pense tu?
<sabri_> mm, oui, excellant
<sabri_> moi je pense a eclipse
<sabri_> ide le plus fort du  monde :p
<oix> la réaction d'un ami : j'ai pas de compte facebook , je fais parti des quelques 6millards et 400 millions de has been du monde !
<ANIS> oix: loool
<ANIS> sabri_: oui eclipse est puissant
<sabri_> :p certain
<MaWaLe> bonsoir à tous
<ANIS> bonsoir MaWaLe
<MaWaLe> s'il vous plait j'ai besoin de votre attention à tous pour un court instant
<ANIS> d'accord..
<MaWaLe> et que les membres qui sont présents diffusent ensuite le messages à tous les autres membres sans exception
<MaWaLe> NOTRE groupe Ubuntu-tn sur FB est réservé pour Ubuntu + Open Source
<Goldenscorp> bsr ANIS darkwise LinuxKiller MaWaLe Ounis robertf sabri_ wissem
<wissem> bonsoir
<MaWaLe> alors toute déviation sdu sujet nuit à notre groupe et à notre page plus que toutes autres choses
<Ounis> salem Goldenscorp
<ANIS> bonsoir Goldenscorp
<MaWaLe> alors prières : les règles à respecter IMPERATIVEMENT
<MaWaLe> - Pas de déviation du sujet principal
<MaWaLe> - Pas de grossiéreté
<MaWaLe> - Aucun gros mot n'est ACCEPTE sans exception
<Ounis> q'uest ce qui c'est passé ?
<MaWaLe> J'espère que le sujet est assez clair et que ceux qui ont un avis différent qu'ils aillent l'exprimer sur le pages dédiées pour
<ANIS> MaWaLe: si tu es l'un des admin tu peux supp la publication
<Ounis> publication de quoi ?
<MaWaLe> parfois quand je lis certaines choses sur FB je me dis que notre peuple n'a jamais atteint le degré de maturité nécessaire pour la libre discussion
<MaWaLe> ANIS: j'espère ne pas en arriver là
<MaWaLe> effectivement je suis un admin du groupe
<ANIS> alors fait le stp
<MaWaLe> mais j'espère ausi que nos membres ont un minimum de maturité pour pouvoir s'assumer tous seuls
<Ounis> alors vous me laissez comme un sourd dans une zaffa :) ?
<MaWaLe> nos pronons la liberté et c'est pour ça que les posts ne sont pas modérés et que le groupe est ouverts
<ANIS> MaWaLe: la majorité des membres du groupe FB NE sont PAS des membre de notre ML
<MaWaLe> mais l'action collective et mûre jouera son rôle de tri et il ne restera enfin de compte que les membres responsables et mûres
<ANIS> Ounis: il y a un type qui a fait une mauvaise publication... :/
<Ounis> de quoi ?
<ANIS> dans notre groupe FB
<MaWaLe> Ounis: jette un coup d'oeil sur le mur du groupe
<MaWaLe> nous avons un membre qui dévie la discussion vers un sujet POLITIQUE
<Ounis> non je suis totalement contre approcher ce site
<MaWaLe> le deuxième nous gratifie de son éloquence de langage de bas quartier
<Ounis> ah ok
<ANIS> MaWaLe: Les admins sont là pour supprimer le contenu hors-sujet...
<ANIS> ;)
<Goldenscorp> MaWaLe,  il y a des Réseaux sociaux
<MaWaLe> ANIS: on n'est pas là pour jouer à Ammar 404
<MaWaLe> comme j'ai dit : nous nous devons d'être mûrs et responsables
<sabri_> MaWaLe:
<sabri_> bonsoir
<sabri_> nous sommes pas des politiciens
<MaWaLe> bonsoir sabri_
<sabri_> ;)
<MaWaLe> sabri_: nous avons le droit d'avoir notre avis concernant NOTRE pays
<sabri_> :p on s'occupe de l'informatique ou des plateformes
<sabri_> oui
<sabri_> je sais
<sabri_> mais MaWaLe
<MaWaLe> tu pêux poser la question à tout membre qui me connait et il te confirmera que je suis l'un des fervents patriote de cette chères patrie
<sabri_> tu sais trés bien a quoi ça peut conduire, donc comme tu as dit on peut faire une page dédié
<Goldenscorp> il y a du groupe sur facebook  akahawa ?
<sabri_> une site dédié
<MaWaLe> mais comme on dit لكل مقام مقال
<sabri_> MaWaLe: je sais trés bien
<MaWaLe>  et je ne pense pas que le groupe Ubuntu-tn soit dédié à ces sujets
<sabri_> MaWaLe: je sais ça depuis le moment ou je t'ai rencontré
<sabri_> oui, cé ça
<MaWaLe> en plus, on bloquera notre groupe et imagine quelle effet ça aura sur notre image de marque comme Communauté leader en Tunisie
<sabri_> oui, effectivement
<Goldenscorp> MaWaLe,  il y a des Réseaux sociaux libres ilya
<Goldenscorp> ilya des groupe sur autre Réseaux sociaux  ?
<sabri_> en faite, qui peut me renvoyer le lien du forum créer par MaWaLe
<MaWaLe> http://utn.tuxfamily.org
<sabri_> baraka allaho fik MaWaLe, je perd toujours le liens, car je formate mon pc régulierment :p
<MaWaLe> lol
<MaWaLe> ce n'est pas le mien sabri_ , c'est le notre
<MaWaLe> et je ne l'ai aps créé, c'est une équipe qui a travaillé dessus
<MaWaLe> la Web&Tech Team ;)
<MaWaLe> j'ai été le coordinateur et j'espère que nous avons réussi ,à
<sabri_> :)
<MaWaLe> ahla bik 3arfi
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<MaWaLe> قفوا للعرف تكريما
<MaWaLe> كاد العرف أن يكون ...... :)
<Goldenscorp> lol MaWaLe
<nizarus> MaWaLe, pourquoi tu n'as pas modéré le message dans le groupe FB :(
<ANIS> salut nizarus, MaWaLe: wkifna :)
<nizarus> klem ma yet9alech
<Goldenscorp> bsr nizarus
<MaWaLe> nizarus: je ne pouvais prendre une décision seule
<nizarus> pfffffffffffffffffffff :(
<MaWaLe> mais j'ai déjà entamé une remise en situation "acceptable"
<MaWaLe> pffffffffffffff 3alya :(
<MaWaLe> quand j'avais parlé de modération de posts pareils sur la ML on m'a dit pas de modération ;)
<nizarus> je pense qu'il y a des trucs qui se font automatiquement sans avoir d'autres avis :/
<MaWaLe> il faudra les déterminer
<MaWaLe> parce que les proposes inacceptables sont relatifs selon les membres ;)
<nizarus> MaWaLe, dans la ML on n'a pas eu de tel messages qui parlent d'organes sexuels ;)
<MaWaLe> loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool nizarus
<MaWaLe> trop éloquente la métaphore :p
<nizarus> en plus le groupe fih ness mkhalta
<MaWaLe> au fait moi je suis pour la modération des deux posts
<MaWaLe> celui que tu viens de citer et celui off topic
<ANIS> nizarus: pas d'info à propos kangoulya?
<MaWaLe> ANIS: sont site est KO
<nizarus> ANIS, non :/
<ANIS> :(
<MaWaLe> linux-tn.com : KO
<MaWaLe> :(
<nizarus> rabby ysama3na 3lih el khir :/
<ANIS> Amine
<sabri_> hhhh, ena 3andi un groupe ubuntu tn zeda ema yodhrob fi noum
<sabri_> :p
<sabri_> :)
<sabri_> bahi, les frères
<sabri_> asme3o
<sabri_> on peut pas fixer un rdv
<sabri_> la semaine prochaine pr faire un agenda
<sabri_> ?
<sabri_> alors?
<sabri_> .
<sabri_> mm
<sabri_> alors
<sabri_> bref, moi je vais dormir .. inchallah, on fixe un agenda pr cette anné :p bien sur qui aurait appli au moin 2 moi d'auj ...''
<sabri_> eya MaWaLe nizarus ubot2 wissem darkwise Goldenscorp robertf sabri_ ubuntulog ANIS
<sabri_> bonsoiréééééééééé
<sabri_> :D
<nizarus> ce sabri et incorrigible :) il n'attends jamais les réponses :)
<Goldenscorp> bn tlm
<MaWaLe> pkay guys have to go
<MaWaLe> good night for all
<ANIS> good night MaWaLe
<zeitouna> salam a tous
<ANIS> salem zeitouna
<zeitouna> marhaba
<zeitouna> REsalam a tous
<ANIS> resalem zeitouna... looool
<zeitouna> je suis tres fatigue mais je doir savoir une chose svp
<ANIS> idha kén na3rafha inkollik..
<zeitouna> je peux faire une partage de fichiers entre deux systmes par exemple gnacktrack et backtrack ...gnome et kde
<ANIS> oui
<zeitouna> ah oui comment je dois faire
<ANIS> installe samba.. et après fait un partage de fichier comme sous l'ancien winbug
<ANIS> :)
<zeitouna> partage sur un seul pc je veux dire
<ANIS> ah, il sont installer en duel boot?
<zeitouna> bon je donne un exemple
<zeitouna> j'ai unetbootin sur gnome....je peux l'utiliser sur kde sans l'installer
<ANIS> Si les 2 envirennement sont installer sur le même OS, oui..
<zeitouna> alors je fais comment
<ANIS> tu ouvre ton système sous l'un des envirennement et tu trouve ton apllication ou dans le menu gnome ou le menu kde
<ANIS> ou tout simplement exécute l'application à l'aide du terminal
<zeitouna> j'ai fais un essaie tt a l'heure j'ai entre sur mint/usr/bin et j'ai clique sur unetbootin et le graphic apparait....mais
<zeitouna> Le programme « unetbootin » n'est pas installé.  Vous pouvez l'installer en saisissant : sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<zeitouna> quand j'ai tape sur le terminal le mot unetbootin....il m'a repondu
<ANIS> bizarre :/
<zeitouna>  c pas la peine de resoudre ça mnt...les gens meurent a cote
#ubuntu-tn 2012-01-02
<Hamed> hi
#ubuntu-tn 2012-01-03
<DelphiWorld> salam:D
<DelphiWorld> sarhan !
<DelphiWorld> bonne ané a touts :)
<sarhan> salam DelphiWorld :)
<DelphiWorld> sava sarhan ?
<sarhan> bonne année
<sarhan> bien et toi?
<sarhan> ca a été l'egypte?
<DelphiWorld> tré bien merci
<DelphiWorld> sa été tré bien:D
<sarhan> a quand un passage en tunisie?
<DelphiWorld> j'espaire :)
#ubuntu-tn 2012-01-06
 * crack05 is away (Gone)
 * crack05 is away (Gone)
#ubuntu-tn 2012-12-31
<elacheche_anis> Bonjour :)
<elacheche_anis> Welcome to the channel m4tux
<elacheche_anis> :)
<Tux-Tn> hey m4tux
<slimTN_> une idée ? http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/12/all-new-ubuntu-product-to-launch-jan-2nd-but-what-is-it
<Tux-Tn> slimTN, ça va être ça http://img690.imageshack.us/img690/2688/screenshot007m.png
<slimTN> xD tester31
<slimTN> xD Tux-Tn *
<faroukBF> Bonne année ubuntu peeps :p
<Tux-Tn> bonne année faroukBF
<samcook> bonne annee a tous :)
<crack3r> a toi de meme samcook :)
<shichemt1> !mout
<sanfoura> Shutting Down
<faroukBF> famma chwaya gattou? :p
<slimTN> fama botwar faroukBF  :D
<faroukBF> chnouwa botwar?
<Tux-Tn> 7arb botet :D
<faroukBF> ah bot war hhh
<faroukBF> ah bech nes2elkom
<Tux-Tn> vas y
<faroukBF> kif n7el l irc channel avec empathy je dois maintenir la fenètre du chat ouverte et la réduire sinon je quit
<Tux-Tn> faroukBF, utilise un meilleur client irc
<faroukBF> je veux dire je peux pas fermer et rester connecté
<Tux-Tn> je te conseille xchat
<faroukBF> man7ebbech nkather 3al pc
<faroukBF> je pense lezemni nardha bil mawjoud kahaw :/
<Tux-Tn> hani 9otlek ena , jarebt empathy ou mahouch optimisé pour irc
<Tux-Tn> déjà 9bal j'avais des problèmes d'encodage
<faroukBF> je vais l'essayer mala. ayh déja sabbitlou plugin bech 5addemt l irc :/ anyway thanx ^^
<Tux-Tn> you are welcome
#ubuntu-tn 2013-01-01
<phiofn> hi
<phiofn> happy new year
<phiofn> any one here ?
<Tux-Tn> nobody here
<Tux-Tn> :D
<phiofn> Tux-Tn, :)
#ubuntu-tn 2013-01-02
<slimtn> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1CvVf9K7H00&feature=player_embedded
<slimtn> Ubuntu OS FTW
<ounis> pfff
<r3zguin0> http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone
#ubuntu-tn 2013-01-04
 * r3zguin0 is away: dodo 
#ubuntu-tn 2013-01-05
 * r3zguin0 is away: No HL Tux-tn , watching pitch perfect <3 yfz all
 * r3zguin0 is back (gone 01:09:38)
#ubuntu-tn 2013-01-06
 * r3zguin0 is away: No HL , watching Cloud Atlas
 * r3zguin0 is away: revision --'
#ubuntu-tn 2013-12-30
<hich-em> elacheche_anis,
<hich-em> elacheche_anis,
<hich-em_> elacheche_anis,
<elacheche_anis> Hey hich-em_ I'll try to finish the EFD thing tonight
#ubuntu-tn 2013-12-31
<hich-em> salem elacheche_anis
<hich-em> JokerHacker,
<JokerHacker> hich-em:
<hich-em> elacheche_anis,
<hich-em> ahla elacheche_anis
#ubuntu-tn 2014-01-02
<Cuorea> quelqu'un ici utilise irssi?
<bemawi> [20:54] --> Cuorea a rejoint ce canal (~cuore@197.15.253.55).
<bemawi> [20:55] <Cuorea> quelqu'un ici utilise irssi?
<bemawi> [20:56] <-- Cuorea a quitté ce serveur (Client Quit).
<bemawi> 0> on entre
<bemawi> 1> sans salutation, on demande quelque chose
<bemawi> > 2 on se casse sans attendre de réponse
<bemawi> alalalalalala
<SalahMessaoud> o.O
<SalahMessaoud> :D les petits de nos jours :D
<bemawi> sur un autre chan, malgré le "| Si personne ne vous réponds, attendez plus longtemps. | L'aide n'est pas acquise, nous sommes tous bénévoles. |" on en a toujours >>
<elacheche_anis> LoooL
<elacheche_anis> salut bemawi & SalahMessaoud
<SalahMessaoud> salut elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> :)
#ubuntu-tn 2014-12-29
<Neo31mbl> Hello world!
#ubuntu-tn 2014-12-31
<marwen> salem
<Na3iL> Salut marwen
<marwen> n7eb na3ref e5er marra jetkom update fil ubuntu 14.10 wa9teh ?
<marwen> 5ater 9bal ki ken 3andi 14.04 kont kol nhar wela 2 djini update .ama  ba3d ma3melt update lel 14.10 ,ma3adech ijiwni update jemla   :'(
<Na3iL> ping idhaoui davlefou oussemos
<idhaoui> Hi Na3iL ! :)
<Na3iL> salém idhaoui
<Na3iL> cv :)
<idhaoui> Na3iL: wa 3alikom Essalem, doing good hamdouleh
<Na3iL> super ^^ t'as Ubuntu comme un systéme  ?
<idhaoui> Na3iL: J'ai pas vu ton message, non, j'ai Fedora
<Na3iL> pas grave, ah ok
<slimtn> hpy new year :*
#ubuntu-tn 2016-01-06
<ubuntiste-msakni> Hey nizarus
#ubuntu-tn 2016-01-10
<chaker> o/
#ubuntu-tn 2017-01-02
<praisethemoon> good day folks
<oussemos> Morning & happy new year @all
<nzoueidi> Morning utn and happy new year for all :)
<nzoueidi> How are you oussemos
<oussemos> nzoueidi: Fine wbu ?
<nzoueidi> Fine as well, ty
<praisethemoon> happy new year \o/
<praisethemoon> elacheche, you're here?
<elacheche> orning folks :) Happy GNU Year
<praisethemoon> xD
<praisethemoon> happy gnu year :p
<nzoueidi> o/ elacheche praisethemoon :D
<praisethemoon> nzoueidi, o/
<nzoueidi> guess who is back praisethemoon :D
<praisethemoon> pavlushka ain't here :(
<nzoueidi> hahahaha he's hiding
<praisethemoon> XD
<praisethemoon> he's probably partying
<praisethemoon> with his GNU fellows
<praisethemoon> so elacheche what about that tweet?
<elacheche> nizarus: Happy new year :) Any news about Paypal in Tunisia?
<elacheche> nzoueidi, praisethemoon: do you think that this is a good idea? https://twitter.com/elacheche/status/815867462763810816
<nizarus> bonjour elacheche bonne année à toi et à toute la famille
<nizarus> bonne année à toute la communauté u-tn
<elacheche> thx nizarus :)
<nizarus> elacheche: non pas de nouvelle pour PayPal
<praisethemoon> elacheche, we will have news in 2021 :3
<praisethemoon> hopefully
<nzoueidi> Great! are you planning for something elacheche ?
<elacheche> Not really nzoueidi x) I already migrated to Gentoo and I'll challenge myself to use only my Gentoo box at home..
<elacheche> But for a non-Linux user, if he'll stick to that and use it for 30 days I'm sure that he'll not be able to go back to his old buggy OS after that :D
<nzoueidi> :D I know you can win that challenge, btw are you using a package manager or just installing packages/programs using the old way - for tarballs :D
<elacheche> Gentoo have a package manager.. it's called emerge, it uses "ebuild" (bash scripts) to get the tarballs and compile the source codes based on config in the emerge & portage cnf files..
<nzoueidi> yep I know, arch too have its cool package manager, but after a while and out of curiosity I want to do what the package manager, and from that moment til now I can not back to that package manager x)
<elacheche> :)
<nzoueidi> otherwise, when we can animate the online workshops?
<elacheche> I can start plan that by the end of this month.. I have exams until the end of this month with 2 or 3 projects, then, I'll start my graduation project... Then I'll be able to free some time slots to plan new things :/ nzoueidi praisethemoon if you wanna plan something go ahead! Don't wait for me! I'll endrose you! And help as usual..
<praisethemoon> i'm preparing a new workshop for the event in mounastir
<elacheche> nzoueidi: I don't know if ayoub contacted you in private like he did with me and praisethemoon or not, I already forwarded the mail to the ML, if you're interested go ahead, otherwise never mind :)
<praisethemoon> elacheche, will u be there?
<nzoueidi> Yep, he contacted me, and I saw your mail in the ML, I hope I can be available the date of the event. but if you and praisethemoon will be there I will fly and be there xD :p
<elacheche> praisethemoon: not sure yet.. need to finish my projects 1st, those are part of my exams..
<praisethemoon> alrighty x)
<praisethemoon> shall I be there as ubuntu-tn member?
<elacheche> I already answered that question.. :p It's up to you.. As the mail was a private email to you :) You're a ubuntu-tn member anyway.. If you'll do the workshop as Utn we will add it to our Wiki and LoCo Dir events :)
<elacheche> nzoueidi: upgraded to awesome 4 or not yet?
<nzoueidi> not yet, elacheche if you upgraded I need ur feedbacks, cause I have some thoughts that it is a little buggy
<elacheche> v4 is the stable version of awesome :)
<nzoueidi> I saw peeps in github declaring some new bugs, so I thought that it is not stable yet
<elacheche> It's stable, but need bug hunters to be better :D
<nzoueidi> sure :D
<pavlushka> Hello The mighty Tunisians/Tunis :)
<praisethemoon> pavlushka, GUESS WHOS BACK
<praisethemoon> MUAHAHAHA
<pavlushka> Hello praisethemoon :)
<praisethemoon> how is it going pavlushka
<pavlushka> going good praisethemoon , how is on your side :)
<praisethemoon> pretty good, bit thirsty
<praisethemoon> asked some friend to get me a coke
<praisethemoon> feed the BEAST
<praisethemoon> muahahahaha
<praisethemoon> pavlushka, happy new year :D
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: Happy new year :)
<praisethemoon> pavlushka, are you happy with what you've accomplished in 2016?
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: coke has water, fructose (high grade sugar- which is high on calorie) and may be caffeine+ color
<pavlushka> yes praisethemoon :)
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: so no health in coke and coke has CO2 dissolved which is unhealthy in many ways, so --1
<praisethemoon> but but but but but but
 * praisethemoon is SAD
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: have some real juice or clean water, that is way much better :)
<praisethemoon> well, i'm gonna start working out
<praisethemoon> seriously
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: last one, coke ir corrosive to bone and teeth, (y)
<pavlushka> actually any carbonated beverage is corrosive to bone and teeth.
<praisethemoon> DAMMIT
<praisethemoon> okay
<praisethemoon> last one
<praisethemoon> i promise :p
<pavlushka> ha ha ha
<praisethemoon> :(
<praisethemoon> ur so mean pavlushka
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: what is good for us, may be we wont like that, instead we like what is not, ironical :p
<praisethemoon> you know what I really like?
<praisethemoon> Making games.
<pavlushka> praisethemoon: that's awesome :)
<praisethemoon> and drinking coke
<praisethemoon> jk
<praisethemoon> XD
#ubuntu-tn 2017-01-03
<elacheche> Morning folks
<nzoueidi> morning elacheche
<praisethemoon> good morning fellows
<nzoueidi> morning praisethemoon :D
<praisethemoon> How is it going son?
<nzoueidi> as usual dad, working and drinking coffee x) wbu?
<elacheche> o/
<praisethemoon> nzoueidi, Like father like son
<praisethemoon> XDDDDDDD
<praisethemoon> elacheche, o/
<praisethemoon> nzoueidi, i bet like grand father elacheche too :p
 * pavlushka is praising the moon.
<pavlushka> Moon is a good reflector of the Sun during the night :)
<nzoueidi> xD
<nzoueidi> o/ pavlushka
<praisethemoon> \o/
<praisethemoon> pavlushka, Good \o/
<pavlushka> nzoueidi: o/
<elacheche> nzoueidi oussemos praisethemoon interesting review → #33C3 #Infrastructure Review https://youtu.be/m6dw3AMrOw0
<pavlushka> Hello elacheche :)
<pavlushka> wbb
<elacheche> Hey pavlushka :)
<oussemos> thx for the link elacheche ;-)
<elacheche> :)
<Dro> hello
<Dro> elacheche, are u there?
<elacheche> Dro: o/
<Dro> ahla elacheche ! ça va?
<elacheche> Yep, u?
<Dro> hmd
<Dro> kont bech nes2lek 3la 7kaya
<elacheche> How can I help
<Dro> elacheche, its a 'strange' problem as always :D
<Dro> well I have openvpn running automatically on startup
<elacheche> We learn from that, so I'm thankfull for sharing stange issues :)
<Dro> and connecting to an IP that I never used
<Dro> and I don't know
<Dro> bref, kol ma n7el el pc nal9a l'ip mta3i mel suede !
<elacheche> And you wanna stop that?
<Dro> ce qui est bizarre ma femma 7atta connexion vpn actif fel connections manager
<Dro> chaque fois je dois faire un sudo killall openvpn fel terminal
<elacheche> Did you checked your cron jobs?
<Dro> bon mouch i want to stop it, mais n7eb na3ref chnia l'origine mta3 la7keya hethi
<Dro> bref choft les programmes eli yetlansaw fel démarrage
<elacheche> Did you checked your cron jobs?
<Dro> w fe9t de passage eli 3andi un RAT .jar dra mnin jeni haha :D
<elacheche> oops x)
<Dro> oui oui
<elacheche> You must installed it :) :D
<Dro> 93ad rbo3 sa3a bloqué hahahaha
<Dro> wait
<Dro> bech nwarik kifech l9itou bethabt
<Dro> voila, j'avais cette commannde qui s'execute auto au démarrage
<Dro> ..  /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-oracle/jre/bin/java -jar /home/ubuntu/.Qjytmqba/Nezqzwta.jar
<Dro> w msammih Torzm Duuif
<Dro> bref avec une ptite recherche sur google j'ai trouvé que c'est un RAT esmou AdWind
<elacheche> x)
<Dro> mais j'ai pas pu savoir si il est en cours d'execution ou pas
<Dro> auccune trace sur le Systeme monitor
<Dro> et aucune trace sur 'top'
<Dro> en tt cas na77itou w t3adit 3la rou7i :D
<elacheche> After you removed it you rebooted and you still connect to the vpn?
<Dro> mais je sais pas si 3andou 3ala9a b7kayet el serveur openvpn eli 9a3ed nconnecti 3lih chaque stratup ou pas
<Dro> ou bien c'est un truc à part
<Dro> no ma 3maltech reboot
<Dro> tawa je cherche comment je peux vérifier tt les scripts qui s'executent au démarrage
<Dro> bech nefhem 7kayet el openvpn mnin jet
<elacheche> Try a reboot and check, maybe the jar just execute openVPN with the good config file.. If you still have the jar we probably can debug it and see what it is doing
<Dro> btw, ynejem ykoun mizel 9a3ed y'executi tawa el RAT :D vu que j'ai pas rédemarré
<elacheche> What ubuntu verson do you have?
<Dro> 16.04
<Dro> + j'ai déjà cherché bcp dessus
<Dro> aslan ma net'hanna ken ma nlawej w n'analysi mli7 w nefhem ech 9a3ed ya3mel bethabt :D
<elacheche> systemctl list-unit-files | grep enabled
<Dro> bref j'ai trouvé qu'il se connecte à une IP turc apparement
<Dro> w comme chaque RAT il donne un accés total sur la machine
<Dro> :/
<elacheche> Yep :/
<Dro> oui je l'ai déjà vu
<Dro> cette commande ta3tik juste les noms de services
<Dro> et openvpn existe bel et bien et je peux le désactiver
<Dro> openvpn.service                            enabled
<elacheche> Best thng to do right now is to reboot, then check if the OpenVPN still connected, if so try to list the enabled services via systemctl, and check all your users crontabs (a basic for loop, I can share it if you like)
<Dro> mais je veux savoir mnin jet la7keya w l'ip heki
<Dro> probablement femma script wella 7aja
<elacheche> Dro: Check the content of openvpn.service.. It uses a cfg file to start it? if so you'll find the path
<Dro> bon normalement c pas un nom de fichier
<Dro> well i guess :P
<Dro> eh donc comment trouver le conf si ça existe
<Dro> c pas le conf par défaut de openvpn zeda
<Dro> i guess 2 :P
<elacheche> Hold on, let me check
<elacheche> Dro: Check if the service file is in here → ls /usr/lib/systemd/*
<Dro> elacheche, bon j'ai trouvé qq .service sous  /usr/lib/systemd/user , mais le openvpn.service mouch ghadi
<Dro> 1 sec let me try locate
 * elacheche don't use systemd :/
<Dro> hmm
<Dro> i feel a bit stupid
<Dro> well, I found 2 openvpn.service files
<Dro> nothing interested in both of them
<Dro> except the "configDir=" variable
<Dro> "/etc/openvpn"
<Dro> I checked it out
<Dro> I found that I have some files .crt .pem .key .conf .... etc
<Dro> that I "maybe" tried it i dunno when :|
<elacheche> x)
<Dro> finally it seems it me who added these files
<Dro> hahaha :D
<Dro> its me* ! :|
<elacheche> x)
<Dro> ema ça doit pas marcher
<Dro> 5ater el vpn heka a déja expiré :|
<Dro> en tt cas je vais les supprimer , faire un reboot et voir
<Dro> dans les 2 cas j'ai rien perdu.. par contre fe9t que j'avais un RAT
<Dro> sodfa 5ayron men alfi mi3ad :D
<elacheche> x)
<elacheche> OK then,, let me go back to my Gentoo :p
<Dro> ok, see u tomorrow! :D
<elacheche> :)
<Dro> thanks for ur help, good night! (F)
#ubuntu-tn 2017-01-04
<elacheche> Morning folks
<praisethemoon> good morning
<praisethemoon> pavlushka, GUESS WHOS BACK
<elacheche> praisethemoon: Did I shared this with you before? → http://www.vidarholen.net/contents/wordcount/ ?
<praisethemoon> page taking forever to load ^^
<praisethemoon> does it work for you elacheche ?
<elacheche> yep
<praisethemoon> x)
<praisethemoon> Chrome requesting to SIGKILL the tab x)
<elacheche> lool
<nizarus> pas mal le code source Linux :p
<elacheche> x)
<praisethemoon> elacheche, is that true? XD
<elacheche> yeah
<elacheche> probably x).. I bookmarked that link years ago
<nizarus> oui c'est vrai :) j'ai lu un article sur le même sujet il y a quelques années
<nizarus> De plus, vu comment Linus parle ça ne me surprends pas :p
<elacheche> x)
<elacheche> praisethemoon: Did you started the challenge you accepted or not yet?!
<praisethemoon> uhhm; not yet XD
<praisethemoon> at home i'm doing it though x)
<praisethemoon> oh no
<praisethemoon> i'm gaming on windows
<praisethemoon> :(
<praisethemoon> i should game on linux
<praisethemoon> grrrr
 * elacheche have 4 games in his Steam Lib on Linux :D
<oussemos> Hi all, you could verify by searching on the Linux repository :D https://github.com/torvalds/linux/search?q=fuck&type=Code&utf8=%E2%9C%93
<praisethemoon> omg xDDD
<praisethemoon> good one oussemos xD
<praisethemoon> contribute to linux they said
<praisethemoon> It would be fun they said
<elacheche> oussemos: Did you ever changed a SAS drive firmware!
<oussemos> elacheche: no never
<elacheche> K :/
<nzoueidi> \o/
<praisethemoon> nzoueidi, \o/
<nizarus> https://www.facebook.com/Syphaxos/
<nizarus> une distribution tunisienne !
<nzoueidi> Hello nizarus cool! :D and this is the link. I think I will give it a try
<nzoueidi> https://drive.google.com/drive/u/0/folders/0B-de6JxRnpdyNDZFNHVfeVVkdDg
<elacheche> Nice:
<Dro> hello world!
<elacheche> Hello Dro
<Dro> hello elacheche ,how are u ?
<Dro> tthakartek lyoum ! :D
<elacheche> x)
#ubuntu-tn 2017-01-05
<praisethemoon> good day o/
<oussemos> Morning
<elacheche> O/
<nzoueidi> \o
<nzoueidi> Anyone have worked with Cassandra before?
<praisethemoon> nzoueidi, i always wanted to, but never had the chance :(
<elacheche> oussemos: maybe
<nzoueidi> Did you know that feel praisethemoon, when you have an error and search for, then you find a guy who have posted the same error in 2012 and no one answerd him x(
<praisethemoon> oh noes
<praisethemoon> I was feeling it yesterday x)
<praisethemoon> when my additional monitor didn't work on ubuntu (nvidia drivers)
<praisethemoon> and found someone asked the same questions
<praisethemoon> and the answer was that it wont work xD
<nzoueidi> xD at least you find an answer :P
<elacheche> nzoueidi: You didn't experienced yet the feeling of searching something and find only 1 link talking about the same thing, after reading it you find out that it was younger you who posted it, and got no answer yet x(
<nzoueidi> hahahaha I have experienced that a lot with low level and kernel stuff but never in such a tool which is well documentated :(
<praisethemoon> WHAT elacheche
<praisethemoon> did that happen to you? XD
<elacheche> many times x)
<praisethemoon> That would make a nice meme elacheche  xD
<elacheche> x)
<elacheche> nzoueidi: Used the docker py api before?
<nzoueidi> no elacheche
<elacheche> K x)
<nzoueidi> elacheche: you will be at ISETj?
 * elacheche is scripting a  nagios plugin to check dockrr contianers (or specific one) using the python API.. The python API isn't documented well and need more features x) x(
<elacheche> nzoueidi: 60% yes.. I hope so :)
<nzoueidi> I hope I can do it too
#ubuntu-tn 2017-01-06
<elacheche> o/
<praisethemoon> elacheche, good day
<elacheche> Hello praisethemoon
<praisethemoon> How is it going?
<elacheche> Good.. Alsmot finished my 1st nagios plugin..
<praisethemoon> what Nagios?
<elacheche> praisethemoon: https://is.gd/Pl13Xp :)
<praisethemoon> oh nice elacheche
<praisethemoon> you used it @ work?
<elacheche> I use a fork, called Icinga..
<praisethemoon> Ah okay
<praisethemoon> You should assist to my next workshop :D
<praisethemoon> where I will talk about ELK Stack
<praisethemoon> which you can also use to monitor stuff
<elacheche> LK is for monitoring logs, not system/apps metrics
<elacheche> ELK*
<praisethemoon> elacheche, that's right
<praisethemoon> but not only logs ..
<praisethemoon> it can read any data from tcp/udp/webservice/db/ etc
<elacheche> https://www.reddit.com/r/bash/comments/5m9cva/i_accidentally_created_a_bunch_of_signs_how_do_i/
<Dro> hello world!
<elacheche> Hey Dro
<Dro> hey bro
 * elacheche GTG home
<elacheche> nzoueidi: My 1st nagios plugin works :D x)
<nzoueidi> \o/ elacheche is it public? :D
<elacheche> nzoueidi: I'll share it on a git repo next week, now I need to finish a report and tweack it little bit to get better outputs → I'll try to make it output contianers names instead of IDs.. Or maybe not tonight..
<nzoueidi> Good luck :D
<elacheche> Thanks :)
<elacheche> nzoueidi: Dro AcidNinjaFWHR One of the outputs of my 1st NAGIOS plugin :D → http://i.imgur.com/K6LR9up.png
<nzoueidi> Cool! :D
<elacheche> Oh god! I killed the docker philosophy x)
<AcidNinjaFWHR> Hi guys
<AcidNinjaFWHR> wow is this nagios core with a theme ?
#ubuntu-tn 2017-01-07
<elacheche> AcidNinjaFWHR: That was grafana.. Nagios core only get checks.. I use Icinga (nagios fork) to get checks
#ubuntu-tn 2018-01-01
<davlefouAMD> Bonne année et bonne santé!
<pavlushka> Happy new year Guys!
<hassoon> any girl around ?
<pavlushka> yeah
<hassoon> introduce yourself pavlushka
#ubuntu-tn 2018-01-02
<davlefouAMD> Bonjour, j'aime pas le uefi et windows, c'est la cata absolue!
<nizarus> tu n'es pas le seul :-)
<rhabbachi> Happy New Year Ubuntu TN!
<davlefouAMD> Installer ubuntu sous uefi, quelqu'un maitrise?
<elacheche> Bonjour! Happy new year.. C'est quoi le problème davlefouAMD ?
<davlefouAMD> Boot sur ubuntu, j'ai fais un clé usb sous ubuntu 16.04 avec disque créator et j'ai pris l'image 17.10 pour avoir les derniers drivers!
<davlefouAMD> Voici ma clé usb qui ne boot pas: https://pastebin.com/BHVa4LxQ
<elacheche> davlefouAMD: Essaie ça: 7z x ubuntu.iso -o/path/to/USB/ && parted /dev/sdX set 1 boot on
<elacheche> sionon, utilise dd
<davlefouAMD> okay, je vais tester!
<davlefouAMD> quand tu parle /pathtousb; c'est /dev/disqueusb?
<davlefouAMD> elacheche, ?
<elacheche> non davlefouAMD le mount
<elacheche> /media/quelquechose ou /mnt/
<nzoueidi> Hello folks and happy new year for all!
<davlefouAMD> okay.
#ubuntu-tn 2018-01-03
<chikore> Bonjour nizarus elacheche :) dites est ce qu'on peut préparer une agenda d'évennement de la communauté? soit une page wiki ou bien une calendrier (print)
<davlefouAMD> Bonjour,
<davlefouAMD> Je suis en Tunsie jusqu'à la fin janvier, si il a un truc, je suis disponible avec voiture!
<chikore> Ba5ir nzoueidi
<nizarus> chikore il y a déjà ça : https://www.agendadulibre.org/events?region=38
<chikore> nizarus, mais elle est vide !!
<nzoueidi> Morning chikore nizarus and everyone
<chikore> Lyon Stages enfants numérique (vacances scolaires) ça nous donne des idées
<nizarus> oui, et il faut la remplir :-)
<nizarus> bonjour @tous
#ubuntu-tn 2018-01-04
<elacheche> https://blog.haschek.at/post/fd401
<u-la-la> [ Raspberry Pi controlled cactus lamp ] - https://blog.haschek.at
#ubuntu-tn 2018-01-05
<davlefouAMD> Bonjour,
<elacheche> Bonjour,
#ubuntu-tn 2019-01-02
<elacheche> o/ neo31 :D
<vadmeste>  /o elacheche
<elacheche> o/ vadmeste wassup! :D
<davlefou> Bonjour, bonne année et bonne fête!!!
<elacheche> davlefou → https://twitter.com/elacheche/status/1071702256708435969 :D
<davlefou> elacheche, tu va bien?
<elacheche> Oui :) Trés bien :D
<elacheche> Toi?
<davlefou> Oui, je vais aller passer un moment en Tunisie. J'ai trouvé un organisme de formation pour mes besoins à Monastir.
<davlefou> Tu remettra un jour les pieds en Tunisie?
<elacheche> Cool!! I love Monastir :D HAve fun :)
<elacheche> Lorsque j'aurai mes pappier OFII
<elacheche> I need to go..
 * elacheche BRB
<davlefou> Tu es un clandé?
<elacheche> Hello again neo31 davlefou nzoueidi vadmeste ichihi_ :)
<ichihi> elacheche, Salam Anis
<elacheche> Salam Imed :)
<elacheche> How are you doing?
<ichihi> elacheche, Al Hamdu Lillah.. all is good, cannot ask for more :)
<elacheche>  Al Hamdu Lillah :-D
#ubuntu-tn 2019-01-03
<davlefou> elacheche, bjr,
<elacheche> Bonjour davlefou :)
<davlefou> Tu va bien?
<elacheche> Oui merci :)
<davlefou> elacheche, c'est la période des rois!!! Faut en profiter!
<davlefou> elacheche, vous l'avez déjà fêté au taf?
<elacheche> rois? fété quoi? :D xD
<davlefou> Bien en France, nous fêtons l'arrivé des rois mages!!! C'est l'occassion de manger de la galette des rois et du cidre ou champagne!!! elacheche
<davlefou> Dans le sud, c'est galette frangipane ou brioche galette.
<davlefou> Dans tout les cas, celui qui a la féve, c'est le roi!
<davlefou> Il le feront aussi a ubuntu paris.
<elacheche> Ah!!! OK, on va faire une soiré pour manger les gallettes des rois ici xD mais j'ai pas posé la question, pourquoi ? xD
<elacheche> Merci pour l'explication xD
<davlefou> En faite, les rois mages apportes les cadeaux après la naissance de "jesus". https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rois_mages
<u-la-la> [ Rois mages — Wikipédia ] - https://fr.wikipedia.org
<davlefou> 80% des français sont athées, l'objectif est surtout de passer un bon moment en manger de bonne galette et boire. C'est un moment de convivialité!
<davlefou> elacheche, c'est l'occasion de faire rencontre amical et créer des liens.
<elacheche> Yep :)
<davlefou> C'est bien pour l'integration social.
<vadmeste> elacheche: how is coffee at work ?
<elacheche> vadmeste: AWESOME :D FREE UNLIMITED COFFEE
<elacheche> :D
<davlefou> Le café...
<davlefou> elacheche, Et puis ronfler discrétement au boulot, c'est pas facile. :D
<elacheche> davlefou: Hahahahah :D Exactement xD :D
#ubuntu-tn 2019-01-04
<neo31> Hi elacheche
<neo31> how are you doing ?
<elacheche> Good neo31 :) You?
<neo31> elacheche: i'm fine :D
